# Brass Ensemble Recommendations



## BillBk (Feb 6, 2021)

Saw an announcement from 8dio that their Century Ensemble Brass Lite is on sale for $38. 
Saw in another post here that you can get the Orchestral Tools Berlin Inspire "Brass" for $28 (normal price).
Anyone know how the two compare?
Is the arrangement/levels of the instruments baked into both libraries, or do either give any control?
It looks like the 8dio library offers a lot more articulations, but Inspire does list legato.
Any other budget friendly oprions I should look at?


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

I would bet my money on Hollywood Brass


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Feb 16, 2021)

Century Ensemble Brass Lite is a pre-baked ensemble, you don't have control over the instruments within it. For that you'd need the full version of Century Brass.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Feb 16, 2021)

I was going to post the same question, but was too lazy 😉
I was looking for brass under $100.
I was considering 
- just some of the century ensemble brass instruments
- EW Hollywood Brass Gold
- SA Originals Epic Brass


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 17, 2021)

SA Originals Epic Brass are very good for only 29€


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 17, 2021)

maybe you should start with this while waiting for the summer and winter sales


----------



## Oakran (Feb 17, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> I was going to post the same question, but was too lazy 😉
> I was looking for brass under $100.
> I was considering
> - just some of the century ensemble brass instruments
> ...


I'd choose Hollywood Brass Gold any day. For 100 bucks it's still an incredible library (the trumpets and horns are amazing).
Century Brass is pretty cool but I guess you won't get as much content as EW for your budget. The legatos patches (and chordal patches) are really outstanding though.


----------

